# match made in heaven



## Jasone182

El contexto es:
he is famous so he wouldnt love me. _Match made in heaven_.
Tengo la ligera idea que es que _me amará en el cielo _(más o menos), no?
Ya que emparejar sería una traducción muy literal.

Gracias!


----------



## SaritaMackita

Es como decir que es/seria una pareja perfecta/ideal...tanto que es la persona con quien dios quiere que estes.

no se si me explico bien, pero es mi intento...
Sarah


----------



## cirrus

Match made in heaven desarolla el concepto de boda cristiana - estilo los que dios ha unido nadie puede separar pero hoy dia se usa mas bien en un contexto mucho mas secular.


----------



## Ambiguo

Yo diría que es una relación perfecta; que el uno es para la otra y que no hubo ni hay inconveniente alguno. El concepto se extiende a otro tipo de relaciones, aunque en una forma sarcástica: "The police and the Major, a match made in heaven"... Algo así, como Dios los cría, el diablo los junta...


----------



## sum1_sumwhere

im doing a reo=port where i have to say the message of the movie is that matches are made in heaven

would it be correct to say that "las parejas ideales estan hecho en el cielo" ???


----------



## Misao

Ambiguo, me ha llamado la atención tu frase "Dios los cría y el diablo los junta". En España decimos "Dios los cría y ellos se juntan".

En relación a "match made in heaven"...Creo que en español no hay una expresión semejante. Solo se me vienen a la cabeza paráfrasis:
- La pareja perfecta
- La pareja del año
- Mi media naranja (esta igual no)

No sé...


----------



## gisele73

Hola a todos 

¿Podría ser algo así como "el un para el otro"?

Gisele.


----------



## ampurdan

En sentido irónico la traducción de Ambiguo es muy buena, aunque es verdad que en España decimos "y ellos se juntan" pero el sentido es el mismo.


----------



## gisele73

ampurdan said:
			
		

> En sentido irónico la traducción de Ambiguo es muy buena, aunque es verdad que en España decimos "y ellos se juntan" pero el sentido es el mismo.



Hola 

Pero "Dios los cría y ellos se juntan" se usa en un sentido negativo, que yo sepa.


----------



## ampurdan

gisele73 said:
			
		

> Hola
> 
> Pero "Dios los cría y ellos se juntan" se usa en un sentido negativo, que yo sepa.


 
A eso me refería cuando decía "irónico".


----------



## gian_eagle

> Pero "Dios los cría y ellos se juntan" se usa en un sentido negativo, que yo sepa.
> A eso me refería cuando decía "irónico".


 
No hay también esa frase de "Dios cría cuervos y ellos se juntan"?



> En relación a "match made in heaven"...Creo que en español no hay una expresión semejante. Solo se me vienen a la cabeza paráfrasis:
> - Mi media naranja (esta igual no)


Creo que también se dice "mi media toronja".


----------



## ampurdan

Son dos refranes distintos:

"Dios los cría y ellos se juntan"

y

"Cría cuervos y te sacarán los ojos".


----------



## gisele73

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> No hay también esa frase de "Dios cría cuervos y ellos se juntan"?
> 
> 
> Creo que también se dice "mi media toronja".


 
¿No es "cría cuervos y te sacarán los ojos?"...aunque bueno, si es en tono irónico talvez sea como tú dices, pero si es así nunca he oído esa frase.


----------



## gian_eagle

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Son dos refranes distintos:
> 
> "Dios los cría y ellos se juntan"
> 
> y
> 
> "Cría cuervos y te sacarán los ojos".


 
 OOPS!! he cometido una burrada... mismo Chespirito... que mezclaba refranes. Disculpen la metida de pata  

me recuerda a esta mezcla de refranes de El Chapulin Colorado:

_(sacado de http://es.wikipedia.org )_

_Cría cuervos y te sacarán los ojos_" 

y  "_Crea buena fama y échate a dormir_" 

se convierten en  "_Cría cuervos y échate a dormir... no no no... crea buena fama y te sacarán los ojos... no... bueno, la idea es esa._"


----------



## llobarreret

Esa expresión está un poco anticuada (old fashioned). Viene a significar esto: If two people who are having a relationship are a good match, they are very suitable for each other. Eg: _There is a *match made in heaven*_ (= a very good relationship). Osea que de sentido irónico o negativo, esta frase tiene poco.
¡Saludos!


----------



## marinax

bueno, creo que este post se ha ido bien lejos de la pregunta original.
de hecho entre a leerlo porque me dije: porque toma 14 respuestas el contestar el significado de match made in heaven?

una aproximacion castellana seria: *hechos el uno para el otro*.

esa es una expresion que usamos los hispanos que es equivalente a la que le genera dudas a Jasone182, "a match made in heaven" (literalmente: una pareja hecha en el cielo)


----------



## gian_eagle

> he is famous so he wouldnt love me. _Match made in heaven_.
> Tengo la ligera idea que es que _me amará en el cielo _


 
Podría ser:

_Es tan famoso que no podría amarme (en la tierra). En el cielo podríamos ser el uno para el otro._

¿Que piensan?


----------



## marinax

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> Podría ser:
> 
> _Es tan famoso que no podría amarme (en la tierra). En el cielo podríamos ser el uno para el otro._
> 
> ¿Que piensan?


 
me parece que estas tomandola demasiado literal.


----------



## gisele73

A mi me sigue pareciendo que es "el uno para el otro", como dije en un post anterior.


----------



## gian_eagle

marinax said:
			
		

> me parece que estas tomandola demasiado literal.


 
Como podría ser entonces, Marinax? O alguien más, alguna sugerencia?


----------



## gisele73

Creo que lo de "match made in heaven" lo está diciendo en tono irónico.


----------



## gian_eagle

Si pues... Ampurdan dijo lo mismo más arriba.

Entonces sería lo opuesto: "Nunca podríamos ser el uno para el otro".


----------



## marinax

gisele73 said:
			
		

> Creo que lo de "match made in heaven" lo está diciendo en tono irónico.


 
no es una ironia. es una frase hecha.

gian_eagle, si ves mi post yo sugeri lo mismo (o parecido) que dijo gisele73...


a ver....: esta implicando que esa pareja estaba destinada por el cielo (dios o quien les parezca) a estar unida. es como un designio. es decir.......

estan hechos el uno para el otro.

quizas en la frase original lo diga de modo sarcastico, ya que al comienzo dice que "como es famoso, no puede amarme".


----------



## gisele73

Sí, es como diciendo que "he is famous and wouldn't love me. Match made in heaven" (yeah, right)...o algo así...


----------



## marinax

gisele73 said:
			
		

> Sí, es como diciendo que "he is famous and wouldn't love me. Match made in heaven" (yeah, right)...o algo así...


 
exactly


----------



## gian_eagle

concuerdo con ambos, Marinax y Gise, muchas gracias!


----------



## gisele73

Bueno, entonces parece que los tres estamos de acuerdo


----------



## Jasone182

JAJAJA no sabía que daría tanto de sí el topic...
Por cierto, yo también lo consulté y llegué a la conclusión que sería como un destino, es decir que en el cielo se amarían o una cosa así, no se si me explico. Ya lo habeis dicho por eso.


----------



## gian_eagle

No siempre es tan rápido ponerse de acuerdo para una traducción, mi estimada Jasone.


----------



## Jasone182

Estimada


----------



## gian_eagle

Corregido el "género" en mi respuesta. Espero nuestra ayuda te haya servido, forera Jasone.


----------



## abelardorico

Llego tardísimo a esta discusión. Pero estoy totalmente de acuerdo: 
*A match made in heaven = **Una pareja ideal.
*
Esto *no *solo cabe en frases de amor.


----------

